# [Exterior Detail] Nissan 370Z - 2009



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello!

A bring to you another Exterior Detail, this on made almost 2 years ago 

Let's see how it looked before.

Some bugs on the front... with 330 bhp it's normal, I guess lol




























When I made this detail, this car was used only in car shows, so it was in very good shape. The rear had de most severe damages, but generally it was very good.




























Along with the exterior, it was asked to treat the seats also. The were orange, but looked light brown! lol










During...



















Conditioning...










Seats ready, a little clean up and the interior was finished.



















During the wash, the wheels where also very well.




























Then the decontamination. It was a surprise to get this much in only 1/3 of the hood.










I started for the small detail, first the exhaust pipes.




























Than the beautiful but fragile B pilars.



















And the taillights.



















Then the paint correction began. Even with light defects, because it was a "Scracth Shield" clearcoat, I had to use a cutting pad and Megs #105.

I only get this photos of the "during". Not much diferences.










An area with deep scratches. It was sanded and the scratches were reduced a lot.




























Wing and right side corrected.



















The badges were also polished.










Support of LP before and after.



















In this type of car there's only one choice.



















All ready, it was expecting the daylight.










Time to get out, the comments end here 


























































































































































With this one I say farewell.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice turn around on the seats :wave: looking good :detailer:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

nice , where did you buy the polishing pads you slip your hand into ?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good work and some nice pics , what products did you use on leather? And did you use a brush to foam, thanks


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

cleancar said:


> nice , where did you buy the polishing pads you slip your hand into ?


I gought them in Car Care Europe.



Derekh929 said:


> Good work and some nice pics , what products did you use on leather? And did you use a brush to foam, thanks


A used Zaino Z9 and Z10.

Thanks to both.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.


Thanks!

I'm holding the best and new ones to later


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work and nice fotos mate :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Swell.gr said:


> Great work and nice fotos mate :thumb:


Thanks Mike!


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great work and pics !!
In this photo there are Leather Magic Leather Cleaner and Mothers Leather Conditioner.


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry, you're right, on this one I used Mothers products.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks superb..


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

massive difference on the seats


----------



## CARLTON (Nov 3, 2011)

koolaid_guy said:


> massive difference on the seats


+1 Hugh difference. Great read and job


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

koolaid_guy said:


> massive difference on the seats





CARLTON said:


> +1 Hugh difference. Great read and job


Thanks guys! :thumb:


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

Those seats are transformed!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

R9SH G said:


> Those seats are transformed!


Thanks...


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job, amazing work, thanks for sharing!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work!:thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work!:thumb:


Thanks mate!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great work and writeup man!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

dsms said:


> Great work and writeup man!


Thanks one more time!


----------

